# Re: [EVDL] Fiberglass Vw buggy EV conversion



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fiberglass Vw buggy EV conversion*



> ddoyel wrote:
> >
> > Where can i find information to do a conversion? I am very mechanical ,
> > but not that knowledgable about EV. What batteries? I would like 40 mile
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fiberglass Vw buggy EV conversion*

A similiar kit can be found a few other places, like here:
http://www.e-volks.com/
Make sure you get an adapter in the kit, thats the "hard" part of a
conversion. 4/0 might be a bit large, and I wouldnt run less than 72V if you
want 40 miles range and freeway capable. I'm actually also starting a bug
conversion soon. I'm going with 120V of flooded Deka GC15G, a curtis 1231C
and the D&D ES-31B motor (kit #3 from e-volks) and plan on no freeway with
40 mile range at ~60% DOD (Depth Of Discharge).

To learn more, find the book "Convert It", or read the archives of this
list.

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fiberglass Vw buggy EV conversion*



> On 17 Jun 2008 at 13:04, ddoyel wrote:
> 
> > Anyone have any books to recommend?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fiberglass Vw buggy EV conversion*

4/0??? I figured 96 volt should be ok due to the light weight of the
fiberglass body. But i have no calculations to support that theory! Why only
60% dod? I thought you could go 80%! What city do you live in?



> Jon Glauser-2 wrote:
> >
> > A similiar kit can be found a few other places, like here:
> > http://www.e-volks.com/
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fiberglass Vw buggy EV conversion*

The kit referenced said it comes with 4/0 cable. Most conversions use 2/0
(that I know of, except for maybe race cars). Just being fiberglass doesnt
always make it lighter, but it could be. I just dont know the weights of
both bodies. Even if the FG body drops a few hundred pounds, it's still an
aerodynamic brick. 96V should be fine, dont expect better than stock VW
acceleration. Generally higher voltage helps increase range by reducing
required current for the same power output. My calculations between 96V and
120V gave a range difference of about 7 miles with a weight increase of
252lbs. I may drop down to 96V if I need the extra carrying capacity.

It's quite possible to go to 80% DOD, but you will reduce the number of
charge cycles. I wanted something between 50% and 80% for usefulness and
longevity. I dont want to plan on pushing the pack to near dead every time
it gets used. A little safety margin makes me feel better. I'm in a fairly
flat city (Boise, ID), but we have foothills and a few elevation changes.

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555



> ddoyel <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > 4/0??? I figured 96 volt should be ok due to the light weight of the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fiberglass Vw buggy EV conversion*

When we removed the steel body (4 people required) and put the fiberglass
body (2 people maybe 100 lbs plus windshield). If we dont go above 45mph how
much does the COD affect the range? I dont mind stock acceleration! The
kit#2 at E-volks sounds like it might work for me.

Jon Glauser-2 wrote:
> 
> The kit referenced said it comes with 4/0 cable. Most conversions use 2/0
> (that I know of, except for maybe race cars). Just being fiberglass doesnt
> always make it lighter, but it could be. I just dont know the weights of
> both bodies. Even if the FG body drops a few hundred pounds, it's still an
> aerodynamic brick. 96V should be fine, dont expect better than stock VW
> acceleration. Generally higher voltage helps increase range by reducing
> required current for the same power output. My calculations between 96V
> and
> 120V gave a range difference of about 7 miles with a weight increase of
> 252lbs. I may drop down to 96V if I need the extra carrying capacity.
> 
> It's quite possible to go to 80% DOD, but you will reduce the number of
> charge cycles. I wanted something between 50% and 80% for usefulness and
> longevity. I dont want to plan on pushing the pack to near dead every time
> it gets used. A little safety margin makes me feel better. I'm in a fairly
> flat city (Boise, ID), but we have foothills and a few elevation changes.
> 
> -Jon Glauser
> http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
> http://www.evalbum.com/555
> 
>


> ddoyel <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >>
> >> 4/0??? I figured 96 volt should be ok due to the light weight of the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fiberglass Vw buggy EV conversion*

That FG body does sound a lot lighter! I was going to go with kit #2 from
e-volks, but I read advise from another person with the ES-15 motor (that
comes with kit #2) is too weak, and the ES-31 (in kit 3 and 4) is much
better. I really like the feature set available in the Alltrax, but it has a
max voltage of 72V. The lady I'm doing the conversion for wanted an easy
upgrade path and opted for the Curtis 1232 controller instead of starting
with the Alltrax maxed out.

Staying below 45mph will certainly help keep a range high! Depending on the
calculation used, the bug I'm converting will get a <45mph range of 40-60
miles, could be more if I discharge deeper. But since I want this lady to
have a good experience with her EV, and she wants turn-key, I'll oversize
the battery pack enough that she cant hurt it too easily.

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555



> ddoyel <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > When we removed the steel body (4 people required) and put the fiberglass
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fiberglass Vw buggy EV conversion*

So what made you decide on the deka batteries? I have heard of people buying
6 volt deep cycle from Sam's club for cheap what exactly are they? Trojans
seem to be highly rated but have recently gotten expensive. Are they worth
it? I heard US makes interstate is this true and do they have the same
quality?



Jon Glauser-2 wrote:
> 
> That FG body does sound a lot lighter! I was going to go with kit #2 from
> e-volks, but I read advise from another person with the ES-15 motor (that
> comes with kit #2) is too weak, and the ES-31 (in kit 3 and 4) is much
> better. I really like the feature set available in the Alltrax, but it has
> a
> max voltage of 72V. The lady I'm doing the conversion for wanted an easy
> upgrade path and opted for the Curtis 1232 controller instead of starting
> with the Alltrax maxed out.
> 
> Staying below 45mph will certainly help keep a range high! Depending on
> the
> calculation used, the bug I'm converting will get a <45mph range of 40-60
> miles, could be more if I discharge deeper. But since I want this lady to
> have a good experience with her EV, and she wants turn-key, I'll oversize
> the battery pack enough that she cant hurt it too easily.
> 
> -Jon Glauser
> http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
> http://www.evalbum.com/555
> 
>


> ddoyel <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >>
> >> When we removed the steel body (4 people required) and put the fiberglass
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fiberglass Vw buggy EV conversion*

I visited 2 battery supply places in town. One sold Trojan at a very high
price. The other sold Deka at a reasonable price with exactly the same specs
as the Trojans. I have never heard anything good about the Sams club
batteries (and I wouldnt buy anything from Sams Club anyway). Deka is a
brand name I have heard before, they are a manufacturer thats been around
for a while in the golf cart industry.

Regarding who makes what brand name battery, I have no idea. I think I heard
the Sams Club batteries are Energizer rejects. Search the list archive (I
know it's not as easy as it sounds). This kind of thing has come up before.

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fiberglass Vw buggy EV conversion*

What was the price of your deka batteries? 6v ? specs?





> Jon Glauser-2 wrote:
> >
> > I visited 2 battery supply places in town. One sold Trojan at a very high
> > price. The other sold Deka at a reasonable price with exactly the same
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fiberglass Vw buggy EV conversion*

GC15 $97
GC25 $121
GC45 $135

They have a double post with the "L" or flag as well as a vertical bolt.
This is the price as of a week ago, if buying more than 30, and you have a
core of equal weight (no core fee is $15). I didnt ask about delivery.

I have no experience with Sams Club anything (batteries or otherwise). Thats
what I've read on this list over the last 4 years.

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fiberglass Vw buggy EV conversion*

>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Jon Glauser
> Sent: Friday, June 20, 2008 11:02 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Fiberglass Vw buggy EV conversion
>
> GC15 $97
> GC25 $121
> GC45 $135
>
> They have a double post with the "L" or flag as well as a vertical bolt.
> This is the price as of a week ago, if buying more than 30, and you have
> a
> core of equal weight (no core fee is $15). I didnt ask about delivery.
>
> I have no experience with Sams Club anything (batteries or otherwise).
> Thats
> what I've read on this list over the last 4 years.
>
> -Jon Glauser

That may be a sign of good news ahead....

A month ago I was quoted for qty 16 from the DEKA factory (only 155
miles away)...

GC15 - $121
GC24 - $148
GC45 - $155

I have Sams Club in my Elec-Trak, I'm happy with them. They were made
by Exide 4 yrs ago. The current Sams are made by Johnson Controls.

-- 
Stay Charged!
Hump

The most important substance needed to make a successful project is
the "glue" that makes you stick to it! -- Lee A. Hart

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fiberglass Vw buggy EV conversion*



> On 19 Jun 2008 at 14:36, ddoyel wrote:
> 
> > I have heard of people buying 6 volt deep cycle from Sam's club for
> > cheap what exactly are they?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fiberglass Vw buggy EV conversion*

I got a quote for the US 2200xc (232 AH) in Corona Ca. for $93.51 with no
core charge! Is this good? It seems about the specs of the Deka gc 25(235 AH
), maybe a little less. Or with a 72 v system should i go with the US 125xc
(242 AH) ?






> Jon Glauser-2 wrote:
> >
> > GC15 $97
> > GC25 $121
> ...


----------

